# Quick-release muzzle?



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good 'quick-release muzzle'? I want something for 'everyday' use for when I'm out and about to prevent any accidental bites, yet need it to be quick release if I need him ready in a hurry.

Thanks!
Megan


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

PM Rick Rutt. He has what you are looking for most likely.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I second that. 
Rick was showing one off to me last time I was up that way.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That's to secret;-):smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have a picture of it. Sorry if it seems secret, I don't think he has a website either. You can pm him as well you know.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Megan Berry said:


> Does anyone know of a good 'quick-release muzzle'? I want something for 'everyday' use for when I'm out and about to prevent any accidental bites, yet need it to be quick release if I need him ready in a hurry.
> 
> Thanks!
> Megan


Just out of curiosity, why would you need him ready in a hurry for?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

She doesn't, she is just a nutter.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

maybe someone dropped a hamburger

but more likely your moron neighbor has his dog running free because he says "he's ok"


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

So you take the muzzle of your dog and watch a dog fight?


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would you need him ready in a hurry for?


 We're working on socialization, because he seems to think he's allowed to lunge at whoever he wants, so I need to keep him muzzled around people for now. I live in an area with pretty high illegal foot-traffic; I doubt I'd need the dog, but I'd like him quickly accessible, if you catch my drift. No neighbors out here, so no problems there.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Megan Berry said:


> Does anyone know of a good 'quick-release muzzle'? I want something for 'everyday' use for when I'm out and about to prevent any accidental bites, yet need it to be quick release if I need him ready in a hurry.
> 
> Thanks!
> Megan


Gappay makes a pretty nice one that you can get from Hallmark K9:

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappayleathermuzzle.aspx


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

k9storm make a quck releas one


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> Gappay makes a pretty nice one that you can get from Hallmark K9:
> 
> http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappayleathermuzzle.aspx


 
This does not come off that quick if you play with it enough.........


----------

